# Any Nurses or doctors



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Help please, I have chicken pox and I am down in Spain. 
I have not been to the doc as it is the holidays have read up on the internet and am sure I have the Chicken pox.

I am taking paracetamol, and Antihistamine tablets and puting after sun on which seems to help. 
Is there anything else I can do. The itching is driving me crazy. 

Trying not to scratch but I am covered in welts and spots that are ozing yellow pus that dries like sand.

Not sure if I can get calomine lotion down here.

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

where are the spots and welts - you could have shingles 8O


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Not shingles have checked on the internet I am sure it is chicken pox.

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Calomine is the best treatment and wearing light clothing


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If you can get some caladryl lotion it is really good for chicken pox as it also helps with the itching as it contains another ingredient as well as calomine, I cant just remember what it is

I know how irritating chicken pox can be and I hope it gets beter quickly for you


Anne


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> If you can get some caladryl lotion it is really good for chicken pox as it also helps with the itching as it contains another ingredient as well as calomine, I cant just remember what it is
> Anne


Anti-histamine diphenhydramine hydrochloride (brand name Benadryl)


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to let ChickenPox run its course but for the itching you need to use Eurax Lotion, they do a cream but you would be better with the Lotion and dab it on with cottonwool. No good taking Antibiotics unless you have a very bad infection. The sores are infectious until they start drying up.

If it was Shingles you would have serious pain and you can't have Shingles unless you have had Chickenpox.

I do sympathise with you as either of them are uncomfortable.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Andy

There are Farmacies open. Over here you can get many items without prescription.; Just find an open one and get yourself in there.Just so you can show them the problem. Dont hang about as they will get nervous get someone else to collect what they advise. I think they will be able to help you. Where in Spain are you?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a bath in Sodium Bicarbonate its great for itchy things.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

You should not have PUS leaking from chickenpox. pus is a sign of infection and needs treating. 
Rare I know but you can get encephalitis from chickenpox. there is also the possibility that it is something else entirely.
At least get it checked out at the Pharmacy.
Sue
p.s. keep away from pregnant women and those on treatment for cancer
8O 
all the best for Christmas and New Year.
Sue


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

A tip the doctor gave our daughter was every time you have one that itches find one spot that won't be seen by others later in life and rub it gently , it will soon start to itch and will take your mind off the others. 

She did this age 5 and now age 29 still has a pox mark on her hip but nothing else where. 

Was also recommended caladryl and bicarb by the doctor, lots of luke warm showers can also speed up the process of healing. 

Good luck with it, my friend had it at 40 and felt really rotten for a week, not had it yet myself  

Mandy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have got some of the lotin that has been recomended and that seems to help. Unable to take a bath could not fit it in the van. 

I not to sure it is pus now as it set like gains if sand and does not smell like puss does.

Cken we are at Benicarlo. Wife had no trouble getting the lotion etc. Un able to leave the van, to sore to put to many clothes on.

Thanks for all the help


Andy


----------

